# Insight/Stories about Tipping and Lyft and Uber



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

So Lyft finally came to my market about 3 weeks ago. Uber has been here almost 2 years. I have always received some cash tips on Uber but it has been maybe 10% of people in the past. Now that Lyft is here the interesting thing is that in the last 2-3 weeks I have been getting more cash tips on Uber. And the Uber riders I have talked to have tried Lyft. So my thought is they are made aware that tipping is appropriate because they saw it in there Lyft app and now they realize they should be tipping on Uber too but they need to do it in cash. I have received several $5 or $10 tips recently. I even had two in depth conversations with back to back Lyft passengers on Sunday night about tipping where they brought it up and they kept saying how they prefer Lyft so they can tip. They both thought it was included in Uber and the one guy told me how big of a jerk he felt like because for the past two years he had not been tipping Uber drivers because he thought it was included. He works in the service industry (waiter) and he was very apologetic about not tipping in the past. So, yeah I think Lyft is helping change the tipping culture in rideshare.

And here is another story/example. I have a guy in my neighborhood....Let's say his name is Bill. I have given him probably 15 to 20 Uber rides. mostly from his place to the local bar which are both near my house and it is only about a 1 mile 3 minute ride. This is a guy that goes to the bar a lot a 5 and drinks for the evening. So, he must be familiar with the practice of tipping as he is a bar patron. I have had him a lot cause if I am sitting at home logged in and I accept the ping it is him going to that bar so is is like a $3.50 ride. A few times I have also picked him up randomly somewhere else and taken him home on a surge so he has been good customer. d he has money I can tell from the conversations. He is a good guy and we always have stuff to talk about even on the short ride and he remembers me obviously. using Uber he has NEVER TIPPED.....it is always hop out and "thanks man, see you next time". Today I am logged into Lyft and I accept a ping and it is Bill. pick him up take him to the bar, earn a measly $3 in Lyft. look at my Lyft account a few min ago and there it is a $2 tip! So not huge but because Lyft puts it out there as an option people think "Ok, yeah I should tip". If every ride had a $2 tip or even some are $4 or more that would be a great help. 

Just another example of the pathetic decisions by UBER to not allow in app tipping. It makes my blood boil when I really think about it - about how much money is being left on the table just because Travis does not want in app tipping and because UBER discouraged tipping or make riders think it is included. SUCK IT UBER. Now that I have Lyft option obviously I will take Lyft rides over Uber rides when given the option.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Make Lyft business cards with your referral code and give them to all Uber pax, you will get a nice ROI on those since Lyft just launched there


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Yes good idea. I actually tried that and have given out several but nobody has used them. What do you recommend having on your card? And what do you tell the people? just tell him this is good for a lift and you will get $5 off your first Lyft ride? And just simply have your Lyft code on the card? Just let me know what you think works the best. Thank you


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Only half of my Lyft pax tip so a lot of people are just cheap but yes it's nice to get those tips


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

Yeah shangsta, still some cheap pax but 50% of them tipping is better than the 10% of uber pax that had been tipping. Interesting enough I just got a text from lyft....see below. Think how big the number would be with uber because it is more widely used. That is a lot of $ left out of our wallets thanks to the inept, corrupt mgmt at uber.

Since Lyft began, our drivers have continuously gone out of their way to make people's days. That's why, since day one, we've made it easy for passengers to say thank you by allowing tipping right from the app.

Today, we're celebrating a milestone together: Lyft drivers have earned over $200 million in tips. That's a lot of gratitude. In fact, in a recent survey, passengers were asked what they like most about Lyft - and over 40 percent said our friendly drivers.

It's clear our passengers value our drivers, and so do we. That's why we're committed to continuing to treat them better with programs that allow for same-day payments, affordable rates on rental cars, and lower fuel costs with Shell.

$200 million is a huge testament to the service our drivers provide every day, in cities across the country. Congratulations, and thank you!


----------

